# Average Time for KDP Review and Publish?



## Avery342 (Aug 23, 2016)

I pushed the nerve-racking submit button on Friday around 5:30. Always before (though it has been awhile) the book would be live the following morning. Not so. Saturday morning it was still in review.

Just as I was about to give up and post on here, the message changed from In Review to Publishing. So I thought--great. A few more hours tops, right?

Nope. This morning (8:42 my time) and my book is still Publishing. I have an entire list of things to do once this book goes live and I was really counting on the weekend to do it. After today it's back to the grinding day job for another five days.

I guess my question is how long does this normally take for everyone? Is this a normal thing now and everything just takes longer? Or am I just the odd woman out?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I hit Publish on mine around 9 Saturday morning. It went to Publishing and had an ASIN with 30 minutes but it's not in the store. It's been like that ever since.

Normally it's same day for this pen name, and regularly under an hour. Gremlin in the machine? Weekend crew? 

So ... I don't know.


----------



## Avery342 (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, that makes me feel a little bit better. This is the longest it's ever taken for me. Hopefully it will go through soon and I can at least get started on all my post-publishing duties.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

No worries! It's the longest for me, too, at least on this pen name. I have one that routinely gets stuck In Review, than I have to wait for the "verify this is your book" email.

Fingers crossed it'll shake loose soon!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I hit publish at 4:30 pm Friday (east coast), and about 18 hours later it finally went to publishing. It's been there ever since, more than 24 hours. It's not erotica, but I'm sure the weekend reviewers are going over it with a fine-toothed comb. By which I mean, they're lollygagging around being lazy.

I'm fast approaching the longest it ever took to publish, which was on a Tuesday for a book uploaded around 2 pm on a Friday. I was hoping to catch a wave from the last release, but no luck. 

Forgot to say that my stuff usually goes live in less than four hours. Really upsetting, considering I'd been without Internet all day Friday, so couldn't upload any sooner. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread caught my eye, especially since you hit publish on Friday. My book came off promo and I raised it back to regular price on Friday. I received an email confirmation and it shows as live, but the price is still 99 cents. I've totally missed getting a higher royalty during the burst of purchases post-promo. I have sent four different emails using the_ Contact Us_ button. I finally got a reply this morning that they were looking into the matter and I could expect an answer April 5th.
It is* not* priced lower at any other retailer (all were prompt with the upward price change). Also, I had reduced the other two books in the series by a dollar during the promo period on Book 1. Both returned to regular price with no issues. I'm pulling my hair out!
 = me that now I'm bald


----------



## Avery342 (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know what's going on at KDP, but I hope they get it straightened out soon. I'm so sorry they messed up your promo, Sapphire! I don't think the powers that be there understand that sometimes, it's all about the timing. 

I had announced (to a very small facebook group) that my book would be available April 2nd. I really thought by pushing the button on March 31st, I was playing it way too safe. Now? I'm not sure if it will be live today or not. It's not looking good.

And another note, I changed the fonts on a book cover under another pen name and it almost immediately (within a few hours) went "live". Not sure what exactly that means, though, as the book cover on Amazon still hasn't changed. They said all updates would be done within 24 hours, and at this point, they are cutting it really close.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Usually just a day. My last one was live on Amazon two hours after clicking publish. Being live on Amazon and discoverable by the general reading public are two different things. It might not show up when searching by title. Try searching by the book's ASIN. Many times, the dashboard will say "Publishing" and you can find it by the ASIN.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm glad to know it isn't just me! My books almost always publish in under two hours. But it's been over 24 hours now, and Apple and Kobo have both published BEFORE Amazon - and that's through D2D. Yesterday I thought it might be an April Fools joke.


----------



## Avery342 (Aug 23, 2016)

Just tried searching by ASIN #. It was a nice thought, but no go. I've been searching under title and author all day. I'll add ASIN, but so far nothing under any of them. 

I really needed the weekend to get a jump start on post production, but that's almost over now. So much for prior planning. At least I didn't get bit with Promo timing like Sapphire.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've tried searching everything too, but it won't come up even though it does have an ASIN. Now that you mention price changes, one of my books hasn't updated the price either.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Avery342 said:


> At least I didn't get bit with Promo timing like Sapphire.





Avery342 said:


> I'm so sorry they messed up your promo, Sapphire! I don't think the powers that be there understand that sometimes, it's all about the timing.


Thanks for your comments. The good news is the mess-up occurred on the back end rather than the front end. Price change was in effect FOR the promo. I just can't get them to go back to regular price where I'd earn decent royalty before the tail runs out. In reading through this thread, I do think something is askew in the Big Zon's software.


----------



## Avery342 (Aug 23, 2016)

Woohoo! It just went live. Hope you all follow quickly!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

My book went live!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Umm, nothing here yet, but you've given me hope.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Avery342 said:


> Woohoo! It just went live. Hope you all follow quickly!


Same. At about the exact same time, too.

Phew!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Umm, nothing here yet, but you've given me hope.


Hopefully soon! I'm still waiting on that one price update of mine.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This morning the price on When Least Expected was finally corrected to $3.99...over 2-1/2 days after I entered the price and after numerous messages to KDP. A lot of 99 cent sales occurred during that time gap with only a 35 cent royalty. I'm trying hard to look on the bright side. Maybe some of those sales happened because of the low price and those readers will go on to read the next two books in the series. Glad to hear the rest of you have had all your Friday KDP problems resolved, too. Sorry it happened to you but nice to have somewhere to come and commiserate with one another.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Sapphire said:


> This morning the price on When Least Expected was finally corrected to $3.99...over 2-1/2 days after I entered the price and after numerous messages to KDP. A lot of 99 cent sales occurred during that time gap with only a 35 cent royalty. I'm trying hard to look on the bright side. Maybe some of those sales happened because of the low price and those readers will go on to read the next two books in the series. Glad to hear the rest of you have had all your Friday KDP problems resolved, too. Sorry it happened to you but nice to have somewhere to come and commiserate with one another.


How utterly maddening. I'm really sorry this happened. There's not really any excuse for a simple price change to take that long.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> This morning the price on When Least Expected was finally corrected to $3.99...over 2-1/2 days after I entered the price and after numerous messages to KDP. A lot of 99 cent sales occurred during that time gap with only a 35 cent royalty. I'm trying hard to look on the bright side. Maybe some of those sales happened because of the low price and those readers will go on to read the next two books in the series. Glad to hear the rest of you have had all your Friday KDP problems resolved, too. Sorry it happened to you but nice to have somewhere to come and commiserate with one another.


I'm glad to hear your price change was finally resolved! Mine was fixed this morning, also.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

My book finally went live sometime between 6:30 and 8 pm last night. more than 48 hours after publishing it. Still no sales or pages read. I missed a really good roll I had going with the previous book, too. Ah, well. It's not like there's anything I can do about it. I'll just remember not to publish anything for the weekend crew to screw up.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Whatever it was seems to be over. I just sent up a book and it went live in less than 45 minutes. I panicked and put it up early this time because last time it took forever and now it's up too early. Ah, well. This is the life.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

In my experience it's never taken longer than half a day, often much less than that.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't upload anything on the weekend anymore. I don't know what it is with the weekend crew, but I've heard all kinds of weird stories happen to people on the weekend.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

MarilynVix said:


> I don't upload anything on the weekend anymore. I don't know what it is with the weekend crew, but I've heard all kinds of weird stories happen to people on the weekend.


Yeah, I regularly try to do it during the week in case of problems.


----------



## Bookmama (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I came across this thread this morning after I hit submit for my book. I thought since I was also wondering what is typical for KDP review time that others also might wonder. I submitted the book about 9 AM (Sunday) and it went live at 1:30 PM.

In case you are interested, I was publishing Out-of-Work to Making Money, 21 Comeback Stories Every Job Hunter Should Hear

Anne


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I find they're getting longer and longer which is unfortunate. A lot of mine are taking nearly 3 days. Ugh.


----------



## Book Fan (Mar 19, 2017)

My book is live . . . but my question is: how long before the ebook and hardcopy are linked on the same page. It's been about two days since both have been live and they still aren't linked.


----------

